# Converting a boardman 8.9 adv?



## mynydd (12 Oct 2019)

Hi, further to a previous post asking for suggestions for a good ebike bike for my hilly commute, I’m beginning to think that maybe some sort of conversion of my current commuter, a boardman 8.9 adv might be an option....... certainly much cheaper.
Any comments, advice or thoughts? Kits worth considering etc.
I’m fairly competent and do all my own maintenance etc.
Thanks


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Oct 2019)

Your options for a powerful crank motor are Bafang or Tongscheng TSDZ2.

The Bafang is a pedal drive, the TSD is torque, so responds to actual power produced by rider-more natural riding feel.

I bought my kit from here- custom firmware.
https://www.electrifybike.com/store/c24/Mid-Drive_Motors.html#/

I bought my battery from DHGate website.

TSD Kit+ battery £750 . You can use dual chainring on TSDZ2 usually, so possible to keep existing setup

Range on wife's bike- easily 100 miles on flat terrain. 
Buy a 80/90/100% charger with kit so you can keep battery in good condition, extending life

This is my wife's bike with above items fitted


----------

